# 11'6" lamiglas - free



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Circa late 60's early '70's blank from "Fish-n-Stuff" tackle shop in either Frisco or Hatteras Village. Sweet casting glass rod. Needs to be stripped as reel seat is history. I fished for years with a green Penn 706 Manual bail pickup wrapped on blank. Anyone want it contact me. Middle Sound / Ogden area SENC. You pick - up.


----------



## Reel Slow (Apr 22, 2011)

Glenn,
I'd be happy to take that blank off your hands and rebuild it. Will be in ilm Wednesday. I can pick it up then.
Aaron


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

PM sent. glenn


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Gone to a new home?


----------

